# Bumblebee Millipede Babies



## padkison (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm exchanging emails with Orin M. regarding a purchase and I mention that the Bumblebee millipedes I got from him last year at about 3/4" are doing well and are around 1.5".  Orin mentions that these breed before they reach their full size of about 2" or so and that I may have a bunch of babies.  So I go check and sure enough.

Babies






Parents (actually about 2")


----------



## beetleman (Jun 16, 2007)

wow :clap: that's great good luck w/them


----------



## moose35 (Jun 16, 2007)

hey i don't even like millies. but those are cool. good luck with them. and congrats.



                         moose


----------



## dtknow (Jun 17, 2007)

Where do these come from, anyway? (origin)


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 18, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Where do these come from, anyway? (origin)


The original adults were collected in Miami, Florida, USA.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 18, 2007)

Good 'cause when I go there someday I'm definately getting some of these! I love the colors!

Black Widow88


----------



## millipeter (Jun 19, 2007)

It's _Anadenobolus monilicornis_ (PORAT, 1876) which occurs in the 	Caribbean and was introduced to the U.S. At a constant temperature of 24-26°C they will breed very easy and you will get a lot of tiny millipedes.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 19, 2007)

millipeter said:


> It's _Anadenobolus monilicornis_ (PORAT, 1876) which occurs in the 	Caribbean and was introduced to the U.S. At a constant temperature of 24-26°C they will breed very easy and you will get a lot of tiny millipedes.


Thanks alot for the info! *Goes to write this in her bug journal*

Black Widow88


----------



## James H (Jun 21, 2007)

Those look a lot like the Psychedelic rainbow millipedes that I have been getting for the store that I work at.  Do you know if the two are related at all?


----------



## millipeter (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry, don't know what millipede you exactly mean. I think you mean the ones with red dots on the back? 
There is the vietnamese rainbows _Aulacobolus rubropunctatus_that are not really closely related to them. There is a similar looking species, mainly from Puerto Rico imported, that belongs to the same genus Anadenobolus, maybe a subspecies of A. arboreus (gundlachi or krugi ?).


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 21, 2007)

millipeter said:


> Sorry, don't know what millipede you exactly mean. I think you mean the ones with red dots on the back?
> There is the vietnamese rainbows _Aulacobolus rubropunctatus_that are not really closely related to them. There is a similar looking species, mainly from Puerto Rico imported, that belongs to the same genus Anadenobolus, maybe a subspecies of A. arboreus (gundlachi or krugi ?).


Thank you for the info! I'm going to go crazy finding out about these!

Black Widow88


----------



## NBond1986 (Jun 21, 2007)

those are really beautiful adults!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 22, 2007)

NBond1986 said:


> those are really beautiful adults!


They are which is why they are now on my "Favorite Kinds Of Millipedes" list. They're going on my wish list to you know.

Black Widow88


----------



## James H (Jun 23, 2007)

millipeter said:


> Sorry, don't know what millipede you exactly mean.


I will try to get a photo of one on monday when I go back to work. They look very similar to the ones that you have photoed but they are more red where yours are yellow, all with a gray background.  If you get enough babies that you are wanting to sell some put me on your list.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 23, 2007)

James H said:


> I will try to get a photo of one on monday when I go back to work. They look very similar to the ones that you have photoed but they are more red where yours are yellow, all with a gray background.  If you get enough babies that you are wanting to sell some put me on your list.


Good I wanna see what they look like!

Black Widow88


----------

